# Turn off justification



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't like full (left and right) justification. In many books, you can turn this to ONLY left justification like this: press the Aa font button, while the font size menu is up, press J (for justification) and two additional items appear. You can switch between Left and Full. Find the one you prefer. 

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Steve, good hint.

Once you have added "Justification" to the font menu (by pressing Alt-J) is will remain on the menu as the default. Just an FYI.

L


----------



## Dells (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for the tip!  I just went to the book that I am currently reading and changed the justification to left.  It is so much easier for me to read this way.  I don't like when it is in full justification mode and it spreads the words out really far so it takes up the whole line.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

This was definitely one of the best features Amazon put on the Kindle! I just HATE reading full-justified text when it is 

s p r e a d  o u t  a c r o s s  t h e  p a g e

So I like having the ability to left-justify. But I have found that it doesn't always work -- some books stay full-justified no matter what I do.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Khabita said:


> This was definitely one of the best features Amazon put on the Kindle! I just HATE reading full-justified text when it is
> 
> s p r e a d o u t a c r o s s t h e p a g e
> 
> So I like having the ability to left-justify. But I have found that it doesn't always work -- some books stay full-justified no matter what I do.


Yes, I have found the same thing. Annoying but oh well...

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cripes. My first computer was an Atari 800. I remember the awful word processing program I had for that, I thought it was amazing (I was 14 at the time). It would repaginate the pages based on the options you chose, like justification. Instead of being instantaneous, it would go through each and every word in the file on screen. It was mesmerizing.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Khabita said:


> This was definitely one of the best features Amazon put on the Kindle! I just HATE reading full-justified text when it is
> 
> s p r e a d o u t a c r o s s t h e p a g e
> 
> So I like having the ability to left-justify. But I have found that it doesn't always work -- some books stay full-justified no matter what I do.


Yeah, that's a nuisance. I also wish somewhere along the line they had included support for hyphen and dash breaks. I was reading a book today that had a hyphenated phrase that was two page widths in size-it just broke the sentence at an arbitrary place in a word.

Mike


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

It doesn't seem to recognize hyphens as a place to break. 

I much prefer ragged right to justified. For some reason, my Kindle came with ragged right as the default.


----------



## jenniferwilde123 (Nov 7, 2008)

First let me say that I was able to search for the topic I was looking for...what a wonderful improvement over the amazon boards.

So I beleive this is the right place to ask a stupid question I have had for about a week now.

What is justification?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

J. Butler said:


> First let me say that I was able to search for the topic I was looking for...what a wonderful improvement over the amazon boards.
> 
> So I beleive this is the right place to ask a stupid question I have had for about a week now.
> 
> What is justification?


"Justification" refers to how the type is spaced to make a straight line at the right or left edge. When dealing with electronic media, right-hand justification (to give you a straight line on the right side) often leads to awkward spacing within the line of text to make it come out even. Some folks prefer to turn off right-hand justification, thus giving them a "ragged" right-hand line but preserving the spacing within the line of text.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Justification is how the lines are aligned on a page. With full justification, all the lines are flush to the margin on the left and right side. When something is left justified, the lines are only flush on the left. This is sometimes called "ragged right" because the right hand side is "raggedy" looking. 

Books, magazines, and newspapers are typically fully justified. However, on the Kindle, this can lead to weird spacing, so you have the option to change it. 

Note, however, that it doesn't work in every book.

I'll post some screenshots in a minute, to illustrate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

*waits for it*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Full justification:










Left justification:










Same page, same book.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *waits for it*


There you go!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There you go!


Not what I was waiting for, but thanks. 



Spoiler



I meant the pat on the head for my succinct, explanatory and FAST answer to the question.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Just want to thank y'all for this tip.  It made my evening read much easier on the eyes


----------

